# Victoria Day



## Rich Parsons (May 19, 2003)

Happy Victoria Day to our Canadian Friends 

:asian:


----------



## Jill666 (May 19, 2003)

Ok-  
:cheers: 

But what is Victoria Day?


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 19, 2003)

Sure, 
I'll go along with it . Although I'm with Jill here I don't know what it is? Maybe their own holiday of course but nonetheless have a happy one. 

p.s.
Rich where have you been? I've been off of MT for a while but I haven't noticed you posting lately; what's going on? Any trips to Ohio planned yet ?  I had a horrific computer problem happen friday night that took me around 6 hrs. to fix . After finally getting H.P. to walk me through some stuff and lots of cash later the problem is resolved.
Jason


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 19, 2003)

Click here To get a google search of sites.

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *. . .
> p.s.
> Rich where have you been? I've been off of MT for a while but I haven't noticed you posting lately; what's going on? Any trips to Ohio planned yet ?  I had a horrific computer problem happen friday night that took me around 6 hrs. to fix . After finally getting H.P. to walk me through some stuff and lots of cash later the problem is resolved.
> Jason *



Jason,

Sorry to hear about the Computer. 

I have an additional work assignment that was and is a full time job, on top of my old full time job.  They needed a replacement and my old program will tapper down to about 50% by the end of the year. Guess I have to work Smarter on this one to survive. 

I have been involved with friends weddings - moving people and all the stuff in life, as well as Riding my Motorcycle. I have 1500+ Miles since 4/12/03.

Trips to Ohio, well I might be down that way at the end of of June, not sure yet.  

More Later


----------



## Jill666 (May 20, 2003)

Well it seems there is a movement to break free of British monarchy, so I have to say 
:redcaptur 

We did it- you can too!


----------



## Master of Blades (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Well it seems there is a movement to break free of British monarchy, so I have to say
> :redcaptur
> 
> We did it- you can too!  *



What exactly are you trying to say Jill?


----------



## Jill666 (May 20, 2003)

Hehehehe I thought that might raise some smoke :boing2:


----------



## Master of Blades (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Hehehehe I thought that might raise some smoke :boing2: *



Oh right.....and theres me thinking you were trying to say British Monarchy sucks......:rofl:


----------



## Jill666 (May 20, 2003)




----------



## jfarnsworth (May 20, 2003)

Thanks big brother.


----------



## Seig (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Oh right.....and theres me thinking you were trying to say British Monarchy sucks......:rofl: *


 Does it?


----------



## Master of Blades (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Does it? *



Bah! Who knows! Who cares!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Bah! Who knows! Who cares!  *



Listen up JR. 

You will, once you get out on your own out from under Mum. You'll find you will care about where your money goes after you have earned it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Listen up JR.
> 
> You will, once you get out on your own out from under Mum. You'll find you will care about where your money goes after you have earned it. *



JF

Hmmm good advice, yet I am wondering why you addressed me?

Richard E. Parsons Jr.

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *JF
> 
> Hmmm good advice, yet I am wondering why you addressed me?
> ...



  


Oh, gotcha
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2003)

Rich,
We have taken to calling MOB, Junior or Jr.  The reason being is that for someone not old enough to shave he thinks he's pretty worldly.  I'm working on raising enough bribe money to get Kaith to change Jr's avatar to a baby in huggies.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rich,
> We have taken to calling MOB, Junior or Jr.  The reason being is that for someone not old enough to shave he thinks he's pretty worldly.  I'm working on raising enough bribe money to get Kaith to change Jr's avatar to a baby in huggies. *



Seig,

I followed the abnter back and forth, and realized I had not jumped in a while. I knew JF would not be upset with me for picking on the issue? BTW: In my life no one has never really ever called my Junior.  I was just being Rich and jumping in.

I really do like the Huggies Baby for the Avatar. We could even go back to the Pink Belt. :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rich,
> We have taken to calling MOB, Junior or Jr.  The reason being is that for someone not old enough to shave he thinks he's pretty worldly.  I'm working on raising enough bribe money to get Kaith to change Jr's avatar to a baby in huggies. *



Contrary to your belief I do shave  And Me, Im one of the most down to earth people around here


----------



## Seig (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Contrary to your belief I do shave  *


We were not talking about your legs and arm pits.


----------



## Seig (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Seig,
> 
> I followed the abnter back and forth, and realized I had not jumped in a while. I knew JF would not be upset with me for picking on the issue? BTW: In my life no one has never really ever called my Junior.  I was just being Rich and jumping in.*


I realize that, I just wanted another shot to bust Little Big Man's chops.


> *
> I really do like the Huggies Baby for the Avatar. We could even go back to the Pink Belt. :rofl:
> 
> :asian: *


We should do both!:EG:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We should do both!:EG: *



Why not? With 2 mods. with some pull around here it can happen.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Why not? With 2 mods. with some pull around here it can happen.:rofl: *


Time to start throwing around your $20s again!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Time to start throwing around your $20s again! *



After the purchase of another van there aren't very many 20's to pass around.


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *After the purchase of another van there aren't very many 20's to pass around. *


Does that mean you will be driving out in September?


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Does that mean you will be driving out in September? *



No way! I hate to drive.


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No way! I hate to drive. *


it beats hitchhiking.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *it beats hitchhiking. *



Yes, I guess it would.

I believe though I'll hitchhike on an airplane.


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2003)

Airport security may get a bit touchy about you standing on the side of a run way with your bag at your feet and your thumb out.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Airport security may get a bit touchy about you standing on the side of a run way with your bag at your feet and your thumb out. *



Yes, very true. I just might get run over by a plane; or worse yet tackled by airport security.:rofl:


----------

